# Total rebuild



## Jay Richardson (Dec 15, 2019)

So after being out of competition due to dislocated shoulder for last year I'm taking the next 18 months solely to eat and re build..after dropping down to 15 stone 3 in summer 2019 I've managed to regrow to 18 stone 12 and get my dead lift back to 305 kg it's took a fairly strict but straight forward approach to diet and training..I'll upload pics soon on progress and my road to Kent strongest Man next year ,as I'm approaching 40 this year I thought it would be an interesting challenge to see what I can do ..for anyone out there thinking of competing you have nothing to lose ..keep eating keep lifting keep growing...


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Jay Richardson said:


> So after being out of competition due to dislocated shoulder for last year I'm taking the next 18 months solely to eat and re build..after dropping down to 15 stone 3 in summer 2019 I've managed to regrow to 18 stone 12 and get my dead lift back to 305 kg it's took a fairly strict but straight forward approach to diet and training..I'll upload pics soon on progress and my road to Kent strongest Man next year ,as I'm approaching 40 this year I thought it would be an interesting challenge to see what I can do ..for anyone out there thinking of competing you have nothing to lose ..keep eating keep lifting keep growing...


 Look forward to following this, mate. All the best :thumb


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good luck with this.


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

Good luck dude! Pics please and results on the comp too


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

Jay Richardson said:


> So after being out of competition due to dislocated shoulder for last year I'm taking the next 18 months solely to eat and re build..after dropping down to 15 stone 3 in summer 2019 I've managed to regrow to 18 stone 12 and get my dead lift back to 305 kg it's took a fairly strict but straight forward approach to diet and training..I'll upload pics soon on progress and my road to Kent strongest Man next year ,as I'm approaching 40 this year I thought it would be an interesting challenge to see what I can do ..for anyone out there thinking of competing you have nothing to lose ..keep eating keep lifting keep growing...


 How are you getting on with this dude?


----------

